Ask HN: What happened to searchyc.com? - mhashim
======
ccarpenterg
It's dead. You can use <http://www.hnsearch.com> instead. HNSearch was created
by the guys of ThriftDB, the same guys of Octopart. I think.

------
tokenadult
See pg's new post about an implementation of HN search:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2619736>

------
pasbesoin
I hope this won't turn into another... oh, my aching brain cells -- what what
the econ/market site based on HN code?

If searchyc is toast, can we migrate it as opposed to simply the deadpool?
There've already been some offers to host.

I'm hopeful that they're simply exploring options, and that it won't come to
actual death.

(Hmm... It seems I'm very "optimistic", this morning. More coffee!)

~~~
tokenadult
_what the econ/market site based on HN code?_

New Mogul. That was quite enjoyable for a while.

~~~
markkat
You can follow economics on hubski. <http://hubski.com/tag?id=economics> Same
code base, in for the long haul. :)

~~~
tokenadult
That's an interesting karma (and "clout") model there, which may be of
interest as an example of how social clues can promote good discussion.

~~~
markkat
Thanks. It's unproven at scale, but so far, so good!

IMHO it's more effective to make water flow where you want, rather than to
keep it from flowing where you don't. :) A little of both is necessary, but I
think the first approach has more stability.

------
michael_dorfman
What happened to searchyc.com?

See here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2605959>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2600193>

------
wslh
Where is the json/api option?

------
mhashim
<http://www.searchyc.com>

